# Second Day Feeding?



## Devilpacker (May 15, 2005)

Why do wait till the second day to feed Chinese Mantis Nymphs?


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2005)

Because they won't eat the first day. Sometimes you have to wait a few days.


----------

